

 Why I’m not worried about GHash and 51% - aosmith
https://alexsmith.io/?p=245

======
tinkerrr
A much bigger discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890215)
It isn't hype, a 51% attack is a very serious breach of confidence.

~~~
aosmith
Already read it, I'm in the comments on the blog entry a couple times. If
GHash were actively exploiting this advantage I'd be saying the same thing but
they aren't and there's a high probability that they never will.

------
doctorKrieger
It's worth nothing that you don't need 51% to attack bitcoin , there are some
probabilistic attacks for adversaries with smaller share in the network.

~~~
aosmith
Exactly -- This whole thing is just over-hyped IMHO.

